# T-Handle Hex Wrench



## jbolt (Feb 17, 2018)

I've been wanting a t-handle hex wrench to use with my 8" Gator adjustable chuck so while I had the compound rest installed on the lathe I decided to make one today. 

Made from scrap 21mm CRS for the body, Some 3/8" precision ground rod I had left over from a job and a surplus 10mm hex key I had in a bin. 

The lower part of the body was turned to 18.5mm to fit in my t-handle rack that sits on the lathe head stock. I cut an 1-1/2" off the hex key and ground a small chamfer on the cut end that will get pressed into the body. To set the key I drilled the body .04" under size of the major diameter x 1.2" deep and then counter-bored .006" undersized x .2" deep to help the hex key start straight. 

For good measure I partially filled the bore with Devcon 10110 epoxy and then pressed the hex into the body with my little 10 ton press. The heavy press fit was about the limit of the little shop press.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice job Jay, but watch out, the chuck key police will be by soon to warn you not to leave the chuck key in the chuck. 

David.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 17, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Very nice job Jay, but watch out, the chuck key police will be by soon to warn you not to leave the chuck key in the chuck.
> 
> David.



Bring it on...LOL


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 17, 2018)

jbolt said:


> Bring it on...LOL
> 
> View attachment 258523


Looks like a chuck porcupine.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 17, 2018)

Jay, I am surprised at you. I see that you left one hole in that chuck unfilled. We really cannot allow such slipups around here....


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 17, 2018)

jbolt said:


> Bring it on...LOL
> 
> View attachment 258523



Priceless.


----------



## francist (Feb 17, 2018)

That gets my vote for Project of the Month for sure!

-frank


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 17, 2018)

I know now where my chuck wrench went.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 17, 2018)

TerryWerm said:


> Jay, I am surprised at you. I see that you left one hole in that chuck unfilled. We really cannot allow such slipups around here....



You're right Terry. How irresponsible of me. I fixed it.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 18, 2018)

As Walter Mathau said in "Grumpy Old Men":    Ho-ly  Mo-ly!!!

Sure gotta love a great sense of humor!!


----------



## DHarris (Feb 18, 2018)

Jbolt, you have waaaayyyyyy too much free time in your shop!  (envious, I am).


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 18, 2018)

nice work and as Terry said, great sense of humor!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 18, 2018)

jbolt said:


> You're right Terry. How irresponsible of me. I fixed it.
> 
> View attachment 258580


Jay that would make a nice poster. Can you put that back up in high res?


----------



## jbolt (Feb 18, 2018)

DHarris said:


> Jbolt, you have waaaayyyyyy too much free time in your shop!  (envious, I am).


I'd like to say I have too many Allen wrench sets but I just can't do it ......


----------



## jbolt (Feb 18, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> Jay that would make a nice poster. Can you put that back up in high res?


The original file is 1.3 mb. Not sure how to post a full size file?


----------



## jbolt (Feb 18, 2018)

I must admit the 12 year old in me wanted to turn it on.  Fortunately the responsible adult who knows they are mortal and the economic consequences won.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 19, 2018)

jbolt said:


> I must admit the 12 year old in me wanted to turn it on.  Fortunately the responsible adult who knows they are mortal and the economic consequences won.


Good thing the STUPID 12 yo did not come out and play.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 19, 2018)

0h man, that’s hilarious.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 20, 2018)

you know, I think that you're being too safe....  the file has a handle on it


----------

